# Will a roan foal show its roan from the beginning?



## Buckskin gal (Sep 28, 2006)

Can a person tell from the time a foal is born that it is blue roan, if it is going to be blue roan? How does it differ in looks from a black foal, if any? Never had one but am curious. Thanks, Mary


----------



## Amy (Sep 28, 2006)

Sometimes you can tell a tbirth but often not. A blue roan often appears pure black at birth-- you don't see the roan until after it is clipped. Sometime a red roan will appear to be a solid sorrel -- but the white hairs will come in later. They are different for sure. But beautiful.


----------



## Dona (Sep 28, 2006)

A "true roan" (body is roan, points are dark)....is always born roan... OR, acquires it's roan coloring very early...usually upon first clip or foal shed.




:


----------



## capall beag (Sep 28, 2006)

My roan colt born this year showed his raoning immediately. He looked silver bay but if you divided the hair you could see the lighter colors.

By 1 month you did not have to divid the hair!

The changes in color of a roan horse are amazing, very beautiful IMO


----------



## srpwildrose (Sep 28, 2006)

I could see white hairs throughout the rear hair on my filly at birth, and here is a picture now that she has roaned out.........she is bay roan, dam is blue roan, sire is bay pinto....she's about 2 months old here. Her legs are definatly black under neath the baby fuzz.

She is AMHR/ASPC and for sale.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks so very much for the replies. So most of the time a person would see a few white hairs from the time it is born? I would love to see more baby pictures of the roans.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 29, 2006)

The only Roans I have had have been completely solid at birth- and it depends a lot on the base coat, too.

My Bay Roan I only know is Bay and not Black Roan because she was born solid Bay.

The Grulla Roans looked just plain Black Dun until around three or four and then the coat changes were marked enough to see the roaning but it is still hard- sometimes I only know for sure when they throw a Roan foal!!

The Bay Roan mare did shed to Roan in her first coat- and was a sparkling visual "Blue" Roan by six months.


----------



## Dream (Sep 29, 2006)

We had a blue roan foal born this year. This is him as a newborn:






and by 2 months he looked like this (was clipped twice):


----------



## Kendra (Sep 29, 2006)

Our blue roan filly had only about 2 white hairs in her flank when she was born, I know, because I was hoping for a roan and checked very carefully! But we decided she was just going to be black, she was that mousy colour that blacks are often born. Until she started to shed!

This year her dam had a bay pinto filly, but she already had lots of white hairs through her flanks at birth, through without parting the hair she looked bay.

I'm not able to upload pictures at the moment or I'd post some befores and afters, but here's one of the bay roan filly at 3 months old.


----------



## okla-paints (Sep 29, 2006)

This is my boy Bandit at 1 week of age, at 7 months, and at a year.


----------



## Dona (Sep 29, 2006)

Baylee was born solid Bay...not a white hair anywhere, even when parting her hair to look at it close to the skin. Here she is at birth with her Bay Roan dam.






Here she is upon her first clipping at 1 mo.






And again, at 3 months. She now looks like a Black/Blue Roan most of the time...but I know she is bay, as she was born bay & you can see shades of brown on her muzzle during different times of the year.


----------



## TangoMango (Sep 29, 2006)

This is the only roan I had this year. He was born black, but if you parted the hair you could see the roan color.. Now he is totally roaned at 5 months...

few weeks old






3 months WOW, I need to get his 5 month pics. He has changed so much since this pic.


----------

